# retained placenta



## Jamie Dezenzo (Aug 28, 2009)

Hello all,

New one for me ....delivered a month ago

Path came back "retained placenta"

Hysteroscope and D&C....58558 is not in the maternity care/delivery section....Would this be an unlisted 58579 and compare to 58558?

Thanks!


----------



## 99446046 (Aug 28, 2009)

i looked up the information in the cpt, then went to the coding companion. the proc code would be 59414. The Physician removes the retained placenta following the delivery of the fetus. this would be considered a separate procedure. hope this helps.


----------



## ggrcuellar (Jul 31, 2014)

*Retained placenta*

I have always used the 59414 but should a modifier 51 be used or a 25?


----------



## kellyg (Aug 6, 2014)

I previously sent an inquiry to ACOG on a very similar situation to this. Our patient was almost 2 months postpartum with retained products of conception. The provider performed a D&C.

The response from ACOG was to code with 59160 as the patient is considered postpartum 6-8 weeks following delivery.


----------

